# Ford Lewis Battles



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 18, 2004)

I have just finished &quot;The Analysis of the Institutes of the Christian Religion of John Calvin.&quot; I must say, I ma enjoying Battles immensely. (I always enjoy dead guys). However, th difference with him is this: is has only been dead a short amount of time!

Anyone who is not familiar with his writings and desire to know Calvin's Theology more in-depth, he is definitely worth reading. He was not a pastor, but more of a church historian.


----------



## JohnV (Apr 19, 2004)

Matt:
Would you recommend his translation of the [u:1729dfd557]Institutes[/u:1729dfd557] over Beveridge's? Is there a preference for one over the other? If so, why? 

I was once at a study where the Battles translation was recommended, but that was only because that was the one that the lecturer was using.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 19, 2004)

The layout of the Battles alone is excellent. I like his transaltion better - it s seems to me, more readable.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 20, 2004)

*Battles very readable*

I agree with the webmaster that the Battles translation is very readable.

Is the Latin or the French version of the Institutes considered authoritative? Both did come the hand of Calvin did they not?


----------

